# Germany Job Seeker Visa (For B.Com + MCA).



## bromin

Hello Friends,
I am Planning to Apply "Germany Job Seeker Visa". My last education in master is
MCA (Master in Computer Application), but my Bachelor is in Commerce (B.Com - Bachelor in Commerce). 
I have More then 8 Years of Experience in IT Industry.
I will be very happy if some one can guide me whether I am eligible for 
Germany Job seeker visa or not.
Thank you.


----------



## bromin

bromin said:


> Hello Friends,
> I am Planning to Apply "Germany Job Seeker Visa". My last education in master is
> MCA (Master in Computer Application), but my Bachelor is in Commerce (B.Com - Bachelor in Commerce).
> I have More then 8 Years of Experience in IT Industry.
> I will be very happy if some one can guide me whether I am eligible for
> Germany Job seeker visa or not.
> Thank you.


Hello Friends,
I am Planning to Apply "Germany Job Seeker Visa". My last education in master is
MCA (Master in Computer Application), but my Bachelor is in Commerce (B.Com - Bachelor in Commerce).
I have More then 8 Years of Experience in IT Industry.
I will be very happy if some one can guide me whether I am eligible for
Germany Job seeker visa or not.
Thank you.


----------



## bromin




----------



## kumar33praveen

bromin said:


> Hello Friends,
> I am Planning to Apply "Germany Job Seeker Visa". My last education in master is
> MCA (Master in Computer Application), but my Bachelor is in Commerce (B.Com - Bachelor in Commerce).
> I have More then 8 Years of Experience in IT Industry.
> I will be very happy if some one can guide me whether I am eligible for
> Germany Job seeker visa or not.
> Thank you.


Hi friend,

as per me ur eligible bcz u did MCA and in same field 8 exp ( IT ). 

i want to know, how u want to processed next:
1) u resigned job or still working ?
2) u want to go Germany on job seeker visa n search job there ( as per me its not that much easy to get job there with in 6 months )
3) u know German language (at least A2), without this very difficult to get job there 



I have 7yrs Exp ( 6 in India n 1 in Germany ) in automotive Embedded software, currently am working in bangalore. even am also looking for job in Germany, but scaring to go there by resign job in Bangalore n going there to search job.


----------



## Bevdeforges

To find out whether or not you're eligible for a job seeker visa for Germany, you need to check on the website of the German Embassy or Consulate in your home country (or the country where you are currently resident). 

The matter of quitting your job back home is pretty much up to you - but unless your employer offers some sort of leave program for up to 6 months, it's pretty much the case that you're going to have to resign first. It's the risky part of the job seeker visa. (Well, that and the notion that if you don't find a job in six months, you really do need to go back home.)

The other option, if you've got the technical background is to try to find a job from a distance and then go for the European Blue Card. But unless your qualifications are in demand, you'll probably need to be able to make at least a couple of trips to Germany to meet with the hiring managers for interviews and making arrangements, and that's expensive and time consuming.

Not really sure what anyone here on the forum can tell you other than that. It's very much up to the Consulate to decide whether or not you are eligible. Anything anyone here would be able to say is a sheer guess.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

